# Pokemon Heart Gold/Soul Silver Get DS Accessory



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 7, 2009)

​


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pokémon Sunday is currently airing in Japan, and as usual, there is a bit of information regarding the upcoming Heart Gold & Soul Silver games. Normally they reveal details from CoroCoro, but this week they brought some new details into the fold.
> 
> PokéWalk is a new bit of hardware which is said to be bundled in with Pokémon Heart Gold & Soul Silver. This bit of hardware is special in that it will allow you to transfer one Pokémon from your HeartGold & Soul Silver games onto PokéWalk. As PokéWalk is a smurfmetre, when you walk about, your Pokémon will slowly raise level and happiness. This will allow you to raise your Pokémon as you go about your daily lives.
> 
> However, that is not all. As you play on your PokéWalk, you will occassionally come across mini-games of sorts. These mini-games will also have an effect on your Heart Gold & Soul Silver games. One includes finding of items while you're walking. These include items such as Potions. You will also sometimes come across wild Pokémon while you play. It is currently unknown if you have to battle them in the same manner as the main games



There is a video of Pokemon Sunday with the PokeWalk in the source. (Filb.de)

News Source: Filb.de & Serebii


----------



## Ryukouki (Jun 7, 2009)

oh geez I just posted something similar lol you win


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 7, 2009)

Not going to be released in the US however this will be good for when I'm at lunch.  I'm looking forward to this accessory though.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2009)

I can definitely see this happen.
This is just something Japan loves, and it's something we can't download.
If they include this with their games, their will be some pirates that will buy the game instead of downloading it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jun 7, 2009)

I saw this last night and I had no idea what it was. I just figured Nintendo snuck a smurfmeter from Personal Trainer Walking into Pokemon. But its cool that your actually training your pokemon. It makes training a crappy pokemon like magikarp a little bit easier.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

so they not only remake pokemon silver and gold, but also the pokemon pikachu*?


*little tamagotchi-style game computer where you play/walk with a pikachu
walking gives money, money can be used in slots for more money, more money can be given to pikachu to make him happy so he can buy toys.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 7, 2009)

This is much better than Pokemon Pikachu because you can use it for any Pokemon and actually trade it back to the real game.

But it's not even in color.


----------



## hakujintanuki (Jun 7, 2009)

Except it's not called PokeWalk because serebii notoriously translates things terribly.

It MAY come to the US because the US also had the Pokemon Pikachu 2 GS, which was a similar device back in the time of the original Gold and Silver games on GameBoy Color.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jun 7, 2009)

hakujintanuki said:
			
		

> Except it's not called PokeWalk because serebii notoriously translates things terribly.
> 
> It MAY come to the US because the US also had the Pokemon Pikachu 2 GS, which was a similar device back in the time of the original Gold and Silver games on GameBoy Color.


ah yeah.
would make sense though.

didn't that thing support mystery gift with g/s/c through the GBC's infrared port?
too bad we only got the original black and white one where i live.


----------



## superrob (Jun 7, 2009)

Might come to all.... EU had the Pikachu color too. (I had one. BUT I DROPPED IT AS 7 YEARS OLD :'()


----------



## hakujintanuki (Jun 7, 2009)

thedicemaster said:
			
		

> hakujintanuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's right.  The second version had an IR port so you could exchange your built up points for items to be sent as a gift to the GSC games.

It seems like something similar will be on this device as well.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 7, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I can definitely see this happen.
> *This is just something Japan loves, and it's something we can't download.*
> If they include this with their games, their will be some pirates that will buy the game instead of downloading it.



WE WILL FIND A WAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EVERYTHING CAN BE DOWNLOADED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ZA INERWEBS WILL HAVE IT

On topic, for the Pokefans, this is really great, very creative, i'd actually get this if i can. Would be nice to see if it can slowly raise a Pokemon's level as well


----------



## Forum Shark (Jun 7, 2009)

This looks pretty cool, I think. As a user above me said, it's too much like Personal Trainer: walking.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 7, 2009)

This will probably raise the price for us importers though..


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 7, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I can definitely see this happen.
> This is just something Japan loves, and it's something we can't download.
> If they include this with their games, their will be some pirates that will buy the game instead of downloading it.


my thoughts exactly. we'll see if it will be in the eu and us versions.


----------



## Lubbo (Jun 7, 2009)

sort of like those tamagotchis


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 7, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> This will probably raise the price for us importers though..



Get used to it, it's part of the lucrative business of importing.

I don't mind paying extra for something only a few US residents will have.


----------



## PKInferno (Jun 8, 2009)

In the video link, seems the name of the device is the "Pokewalker". I remember having the G2 Pikachu back when Gold and Silver were out originally, and shaking the thing repeatedly to get the good items. I imagine I will be doing that again


----------



## Nottulys (Jun 8, 2009)

Me and my bother had the Pikachu one a while back.....we just clipped it onto our shoe and that was it....cool at the time, but if I had this now that I'm much older....yeah that aint happenin


----------



## redact (Jun 8, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > PokéWalk is a *smurfmetre*, when you walk about, your Pokémon will slowly raise level and happiness. This will allow you to raise your Pokémon as you go about your daily lives.



XD
omg, that was great :')


----------



## War (Jun 8, 2009)

If I comes bundled with the game, then I will buy it. I walk to and from school everyday, so free leveling for me :]


----------



## Domination (Jun 8, 2009)

Free levelling..... hey then athletes will own everyone else! 

Hm.... Nintendo is trying to use the technology after they made the walking with me personal trainer.... maybe we'll se more p edometers in the future


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 8, 2009)

You know this pedometer is going to work exactly like the day-care centre, 1 step = 1 EXP.
Still, sounds fun. Ya know, except for the part where you don't control what moves they learn.

(Why would you even filter the word pedo to smurf?)


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 8, 2009)

Walking over a million steps to level a few times. ... That's going to be fun


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm patiently waiting for the Heart Gold and Soul Silver DSi's.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 8, 2009)

I dont have news about Pikachu released in the US but I do hope everything will be packaged in the US and EU.

I can see a price tag of Php2,999.99 here in the Philippines for the game and the bonus.

Php47 = US$ 1


----------



## hakujintanuki (Jun 8, 2009)

PKInferno said:
			
		

> In the video link, seems the name of the device is the "Pokewalker".



That is correct.
Serebii is an idiot.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2009)

hakujintanuki said:
			
		

> PKInferno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you insult him!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 8, 2009)

That's just... cool. When there's an earthquake, your Pokémon'll level up too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Sorry for double post...


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 8, 2009)

Look at those fingernails in the OP pic.

I would get it if it came with those nails.


----------



## Escape (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



im definitely gonna get this when it comes out.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jun 8, 2009)

If this does come out in Australia, I'm gonna take this to school everyday like a loser. xD


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 8, 2009)

Really pointless to me.


----------

